# Socket size for 2003 jetta axle nut



## jbitte001 (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm looking for the size of the socket needed to remove the axle nut on a 2003 jetta TDI.


----------



## bpederndern (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Socket size for 2003 jetta axle nut (jbitte001)*

should be a 30mm 12 pt socket.


----------

